# Fire Alarm Wiring Protected in Conduit



## jar546

For a high rise hotel most of the fire alarm wiring is in conduit.  There are panels on every other floor.  After the wiring penetrates the floor, it is sealed but then goes to a ladder rack, exposed to get to the panel.  The question is to whether or not the wiring is allowed to be exposed or in another way, if it is required to be protected in conduit in all locations.

Input appreciated while I dig out an NFPA 72 and IBC and possibly NEC


----------



## cda

I think below 7 feet or so or if it can be damaged

Not sure the specific language and maybe in nec


----------



## Coug Dad

It also depends upon the level of survability (NFPA 72) specified by the engineer.


----------



## cda

Old

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=148412


----------



## FM William Burns

72-12.2 and 122.4

NEC Article 760

Part I Article 300


----------



## RJJ

Yep. I would agree with FM and 760 of the nec


----------



## jar546

Can;t get into my NFPA 72 online because I need a plugin but it won't download to install it.


----------



## cda

72 sends you to nec

I can post the nec section but I do not speak nec


----------



## jar546

I can't find in the NEC where it is required to be in conduit so I thought it may be in the NFPA 72


----------



## cda

760 says something about either above or below 7 feet

Not in the office right now or would post it

Look for the "7 feet" in the sentence


----------



## cda

once again I do not speak nec and sometimes fire alarm, but here::

not sure if I am giving you the correct sections and FM mentioned """ Part I Article 300"""  which I am not sure about

I just know anything below seven feet is suppose to be protected or in conduit

(A) NPLFA Wiring Method.   Multiconductor non–power-limited fire alarm circuit cables shall be installed in accordance with 760.53(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3).

(1) In Raceways, Exposed on Ceilings or Sidewalls, or Fished in Concealed Spaces.   Cable splices or terminations shall be made in listed fittings, boxes, enclosures, fire alarm devices, or utilization equipment. Where installed exposed, cables shall be adequately supported and installed in such a way that maximum protection against physical damage is afforded by building construction such as baseboards, door frames, ledges, and so forth. Where located within 2.1 m (7 ft) of the floor, cables shall be securely fastened in an approved manner at intervals of not more than 450 mm (18 in.).

(B) PLFA Wiring Methods and Materials.   Power-limited fire alarm conductors and cables described in 760.179 shall be installed as detailed in 760.130(B)(1), (B)(2), or (B)(3) of this section and 300.7. Devices shall be installed in accordance with 110.3(B), 300.11(A), and 300.15.

Section 760.130(B) requires mechanical protection at splices and termination points. Because failure of a circuit often occurs at splices or termination points, this requirement offers more protection and strain relief for these cable connections.

(1) In Raceways, Exposed on Ceilings or Sidewalls, or Fished in Concealed Spaces.   Cable splices or terminations shall be made in listed fittings, boxes, enclosures, fire alarm devices, or utilization equipment. Where installed exposed, cables shall be adequately supported and installed in such a way that maximum protection against physical damage is afforded by building construction such as baseboards, door frames, ledges, and so forth. Where located within 2.1 m (7 ft) of the floor, cables shall be securely fastened in an approved manner at intervals of not more than 450 mm (18 in.).


----------



## cda

Power-Limited Wiring Methods and Materials

Power-limited circuit conductors and cables described in section 760-71 of the NEC must be installed in the following ways:

 1. Installed in raceways or exposed surfaces.

2. Protected against physical damage.

3. In metal raceways or rigid nonmetallic conduit where passing through a floor or wall to a height of 7 feet above the floor, unless adequate protection can be afforded by the building construction.

4. In rigid metal conduit, rigid nonmetallic conduit, intermediate metal conduit or electrical metallic tubing where installed in hoistways.

http://www.colemancable.com/Support/FAQ-Technical-Support/FAQ-Fire-Alarm


----------

